
An Amazing JavaScript Port of HNTrends.com Using Raphael JS - matt1
http://www.mattmazur.com/2010/06/an-amazing-javascript-port-of-hntrends-com-using-raphael-js/
======
dinedal
I believe HTML5's canvas is going to eat into a lot of Flash's less intensive
applications simply because it won't be something you'll need to prompt the
user to download if they don't have.

I think that graphs, menus, etc., are going to go HTML5+Canvas.

But I feel that Flash is still going to keep it's hold on Browser based games
for a long time, since hardware acceleration is going to be a must for games
that need more power then JavaScript can provide.

~~~
bd
_"But I feel that Flash is still going to keep it's hold on Browser based
games for a long time, since hardware acceleration is going to be a must for
games that need more power then JavaScript can provide."_

That's where WebGL comes into play. Just give it a year or so.

It will take a while till kinks are ironed out (it's rather painful to use
now), but already in its current state it looks quite promising.

With GLSL shaders you can achieve look and performance of desktop games from
just few years ago:

<http://alteredqualia.com/glearth/>

If you dare to try Firefox / Chrome / Webkit nightlies (#), here is current
state-of-the art of plugin-less browser graphics:

<http://www.iquilezles.org/apps/shadertoy/>

\----

(#) <http://khronos.org/webgl/wiki/Getting_a_WebGL_Implementation>

------
motvbi
Link to the actual page <http://hntrends.timepurge.com/>. It is pretty cool.

~~~
agraddy
It would be great if it was updated so that the links could be opened in
background tabs with a mousewheel click like normal links (as of this writing
mousewheel doesn't work for me to open new links - FF 3.6.3). I'm a flash
developer but one thing I can't stand about flash is the inability to open
links in other tabs.

------
huhtenberg
This page pretty much freezes my FF 3.5 solid, which is highly unusual.

